# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Cagebot robot kit, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

youtube.com/CagebotTrademark

vimeo.com/user31044789

facebook.com/Cagebot-682825201808922

twitter.com/CagebotNews

"CAGEBOT the ultimate robot kit" on Indiegogo

Inventors:

Ringo Winkelmann          

Kai Semmig         

Jonas Zimmermann

----------


## Airicist

Cagebot the ultimate robot kit

Published on Sep 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cagebot goes wild 

 Published on Sep 15, 2014




> Outdoor Cagebot Video
> 
> With Cagebot you can make your robotics visions of the future come true. Today.

----------


## Airicist

Cagebot self balancing test

Published on Oct 23, 2015




> Cagebot self balancing test with an iPhone mounted to the body.
> The next step is to drive around like this. 
> 
> These kind of small features will always be added as a free update to our software!

----------


## Airicist

Cagebot, Make Munich 2016

Published on Feb 8, 2016

Make Munich is South Germany‘s biggest maker and do-it-yourself festival.

----------


## Airicist

The Cagebot system

Published on Sep 29, 2016

----------

